#ubuntu-java 2006-02-27
<snikker> hi how can make java-sun the default jvm instead of gcj?
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-26
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Markon> hi
<Markon> are you italian or english?
<Markon> can I ask anything to you?
<PopcornAlchemist> is there an easy way to use native Linux library's in Java?
<boredandblogging> hi
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-28
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<kankoo> is there any live CD i can use in java developing?
<kankoo> alooooo
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-01
<vil> doko, ping
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> doko, faaaaast
<vil> few things
<doko> working hours
<vil> how can i help with packaging sprint for java? i am interested
<doko> vil: just reply to my email; I'm first interested to know if the time frame is ok
<vil> doko, is it some kind of meeting?
<doko> vil: yes and no, it's in the planning stage ...
<vil> doko, i am interested but still, treveling around world is not that cheap for me.
<doko> vil: understood
<vil> btw. yesterday i watched the sun java presentation at fosdem. you got quite an applause!
<doko> heh, that was the packaging of the binaries, nothing more, the openjdk comes soon ...
<vil> doko, other question is can i help with OOo, if that is the priority?
<doko> if you want, ... but it's a very obscure problem. and the main task is to find out what goes wrong in the OOo spaghetti code
<vil> ok, i was just currious. honestly, i do not have much time now.
<vil> next, i will take a look at eclipse 3.2.2. i did not even spot, it is out there
<vil> i wanted to bring to ubuntu few more plugins for perl and ruby, but it will take some time
<vil> doko, do you believe i will be able to update eclipse-pydev to use the new gcj for feisty? all the freezing...
<doko> yes, lets delay that for feisty+1
<doko> vil: if we do not include the new gcj, it won't make sense
<vil> that is completely right, i thought, you said, it will go in this weekend
<doko> vil: I did email you yesterday ...
<vil> ok, see you later
<vil> doko, now i see that "i will NOT upload", makes sense
<doko> ok :)
<doko> I would like to ...
<vil> doko, faaaast
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-02
<tmarble> doko: do you have any more information available on the sevilla sprint?
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-04
<alex__> Hello there. Someone knows how to join a user's package into java development structure tree for development? 
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-26
<mohbana> anyone here?
<mohbana> who is in charge of building iced tea?
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-27
<mohbana> hey guys
<mohbana> hey guys
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-28
<Talon218> whats up??
<matias_> hello
<mohbana> hello?
<man-di> mohbana: as long as you ask nothing, noone can answer
<mohbana> man-di, any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed?
<man-di> no idea about ubuntu
<mohbana> man-di, i can't run azureus because of it, and i dont intend to isntall sun's either
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-01
<xhaker> man-di: hello, are you around?
<xhaker> or maybe doko?
<xhaker> bug 195964
<xhaker> no ubotu here
<xhaker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/195964
<xhaker> ^ eclipse merge. build-depends on libxul-dev now. firefox-dev didn't work :D
<man-di> xhaker: and what should I do?
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-02
<xhaker> man-di, doko: I just need a sponsor.
<man-di> xhaker: I have no Ubuntu upload privileges
<man-di> xhaker: Nor I am a MOTU
<xhaker> sorry man-di, i was under the impression you had upload privileges
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-23
<Koon> doko: for Intrepid you said you prefer if we could keep the -gcj "Recommends" in packages that build a -gcj version. What would be your position for Jaunty ? Can we move them to Suggests ? Do you still think it's worth having them pulled in by default ?
<doko> Koon: difficult question. looking at arm, this still gives us the best performance for java. I would not like to rely on an interpreted ecj. I agree that for archs with a jit they are not necessary
<Koon> so if we don't want to play the arch-specific dependency game for lots of libraries, we should keep them as Recommends, I guess
<doko> heh, conditional recommends would be nice
<Koon> doko: what would be the list of architectures on which we should keep them by default ? only arm ?
<doko> arm. ia64, powerpc, plus I would then hard-code some as dependencies, like for ecj
<Koon> ok, I'll look into it.
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-24
<maxb> I guess someone's noticed, but just in case they haven't:
<maxb> The current armel build of openjdk-6 has been going for nigh on 6 days now
<godowner> Hey all... anyone there maybe?
<maxb> godowner: It's more efficient to ask an actual question.
<maxb> Saves a round-trip of communication just to figure out whether it's a topic that the people active on the channel know about or not
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-25
<xhaker_> Hello doko
<xhaker_> sorry to bother you directly on irc
<doko> xhaker_: ?
<xhaker_> I'm triaging some bugs and foung bug #289784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289784 in openjdk-6 "netbeans is not well rendered using openjdk" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289784
<xhaker_> I wonder if the patch to fix the cosmetic issue can be backported to hardy and intrepid
<xhaker_> what do you think?
<andrew87> A
<andrew87> wer
<doko> xhaker_: sure, you could look at the openjdk ppa as well, but I currently don't have the time for this and other backports
<maxb> The current build of openjdk-6 on armel has now been building for over a week!
<maxb> That's a lot longer than the last successful build
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-26
<andrew87> Ongavezir2 csunyan beszel. a sorai 1.7%-a tartalmaz csunya szot.
<persia> Team meeting in 5 mintutes
<sommer> hey all, I'm trying to install ejbca on jaunty and as per the install instructions I've done ant bootstrap
<sommer> and I keep getting a XDoclet classpath missing J2EE classes error
<sommer> just wondering if that means I don't have XDoclet, or I don't have the J2EE classes
<sommer> or maybe I'm missing both :)
<sommer> I did try installing XDoclet from source using ant, then copying the .jar files to /usr/share/java, but still receive the same error
<persia> sommer, which JDK do you have installed?
<ttx> sommer: sounds like "xdoclet uses a specific classpath, and the J2EE classes are not part of it"
<sommer> sun-java5-jdk
<sommer> ttx: where are the j2ee classes?
<sommer> persia: I also have openjdk-6-jdk
<ttx> also being in /usr/share/java doesn't magically make it part of any classpath, unless /they/ include /usr/share/java/* (which they shouldn't)
<ttx> sommer: no clue. Depends on what it means by "J2EE classes"
<sommer> ttx: ah, should I set the classpath in the build.xml somewhere?
<ttx> maybe glassfish-j2ee ?
<ttx> the classpath needs to be rebuilt yes.
<ttx> either provided as the JVM classpath or as a few build.xml items
<ttx> sommer: you're doing a debian package ? Or just building it ?
<sommer> ttx: just trying to build it... I didn't find a package
<sommer> ttx: thought I might try to package it for karmic, but wanted to try and determine the difficulty level :)
<ttx> I'd try to add to system classpath whatever they mean by "J2EE classes" (try glassfish-j2ee first) and call ant with that
<sommer> ttx: is glassfish-j2ee a package?
<ttx> hhhm, it should be
<sommer> I only see glassfishv2, and some others... I have glassfish installed and working from what I can tell by the admin web interface
<ttx> glassfish-javaee, sorry
<ttx> sommer: good luck ;)
<sommer> ttx: ah, didn't have that one
<ttx> it provides some javax. stuff related to JavaEE
<ttx> which might be what your error is complaining about.
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> is this the right place to discuss about tomcat application server ?
<lenards> Kaushal: do you want to discuss something about tomcat and ubuntu?
<Kaushal> yeah
<lenards> this is a channel about supporting java usage on ubuntu
<lenards> works up?
<lenards> I use tomcat 5.5 on ubuntu (8.04) so I might be able to help
<Kaushal> great
<Kaushal> I have uploaded a WAR on ubuntu 8.04 using tomcat-5.5.25
<Kaushal> the issue is that i dont see any logging in catalina.out file
<lenards> do this in your shell
<lenards> ps aux | grep tomcat
<lenards> do you know that tomcat is running?
<Kaushal> yes
<lenards> that should help you verify if it is
<Kaushal> it shows up
<Kaushal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat5.5/+bug/303058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303058 in tomcat5.5 "default tomcat install should log to catalina.out (dup-of: 277508)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277508 in tomcat5.5 "tomcat cannot configure use of syslog" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<lenards> do you have some servlet or page that outputs to catalina.out
<lenards> second - reading bug
<Kaushal> when i use the package from apache tomcat website
<Kaushal> it works fine
<Kaushal> but when i use the packaged Ubuntu version it does not work
<lenards> ya - I don't use apt-get or synaptic
<lenards> my installs were via wget of a tarball
<lenards> extract, etc
<lenards> would that be an option for you?
<lenards> just pull down a package/tarball from apache?
<Kaushal> lenards, yeah it works fine
<lenards> if it's for a live site - I could see wanting the updates
<Kaushal> but i was curious to know why the Ubuntu Tomcat package does not work
<lenards> but, tomcat isn't having lots of releases (or maybe I just don't pay attention)
<Kaushal> I was having issue with tomcat 5.5.25 on Ubuntu Server 8.04
<lenards> Kaushal: well, I don't have a good background in ubuntu packaging ... there's a bug - it seems to be an issue that people want resolved... it is logging, but to syslog
<lenards> maybe someone else has something to chime in w/ - but the reason why is beyond me
<lenards> sorry
<malek-rik> Hi all, Im having a issue getting eclipse to run, anyone willing to help?
<lenards> malek-rik: what's your issue?
<lenards> and what's it say when you enter this into a shell: java -v
<malek-rik> java version "1.6.0_07"
<malek-rik> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b06)
<malek-rik> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode)
<malek-rik> When I run it off command line
<malek-rik> it waits for 3 sec, then the shell goes back to waiting for a command
<malek-rik> Im not sure whats up because it doesn't give any errors : /
<lenards> what's the eclipse behaviour?
<lenards> nothing in the .metadata/.log file in the workspace?
<lenards> this sound familiar at all:
<lenards> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/174759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 174759 in sun-java6 "Eclipse crashes due to jvm crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malek-rik> Im having trouble finding ﻿.metadata/.log
<malek-rik> The path should be /path to eclipse/﻿.metadata/.log?
<lenards> ls -la
<lenards> it would be in your workspace
<lenards> so if your workspace is in /home/malek/workspace
<lenards> do ls -la /home/malek/workspace/.metadata
<lenards> or less /home/malek/workspace/.metadata/.log or use tail -n 75 <same-path>
<malek-rik> I don't understand what 'workspace' is. Is a folder eclipse should have created or?
<malek-rik> Is it a*
<lenards> when you run it from a terminal you don't get any messages
<lenards> malek-rik: do you have a workspace folder?  do you have an existing eclipse project in a workspace?
<lenards> malek-rik: or have you just installed eclipse and you have no existing code at all?
<malek-rik> len: first time with eclipse so I have nothing yet
<malek-rik> len: just un-archived and tried to run the binary
<lenards> malek-rik: okay - then you don't have that
<lenards> sorry
<lenards> anything in syslog?
<lenards> did you look at the bug I linked?
<lenards> and are you absolutely sure that you downloaded the 64-bit version of eclipse?
<lenards> if you're running the 32-bit on a 64-bit JVM it'll produce "undefined behaviour"
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-01
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> when installing eclipse, this pulls a lot of dependencies that have "gcj" in their name. this is the gnu java compiler, right?
<g-hennux> isn't gcj an alternative to sun java? and if so, isn't it possible to use the sun java when installing eclipse and get around all those gcj-dependencies?
<g-hennux> when i say sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform, this will pull java-gcj-compat, although packages.ubuntu.com says that java2-runtime, which is provided by sun-java6-jre (which is installed), is also enough
<g-hennux> it seems as if "sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform java-gcj-compat- gcj-4.2-base- gcj-4.3-base- libgcj-common-" does what i want
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-01
<AnAnt> Hello, regarding LP 530204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530204 in libbasicplayer-java "FFe: Sync libbasicplayer-java 3.0-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530204
<AnAnt> is it alright if I give upgrade log on karmic (not lucid) ?
<mohadib> howdy
<mohadib> i need groovy_all.jar for a app im packaging
<mohadib> i dont see it in the repo
<mohadib> should my app just add all the jars in /usr/share/groovy/lib to the CP ?
<mohadib> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2009-October/000021.html
<mohadib> that seems to indicate a groovy-all.jar is in apt?
<mohadib> ah i see
<AnAnt> ?
<mohadib> the testing version of ubuntu has the groovy package with groovy-all
<mohadib> karmic doesnt
<AnAnt> mohadib: /usr/share/java/groovy-all.jar is provided by groovy package
<mohadib> not in karmaic though right?
<AnAnt> yes
<mohadib> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> in lucid only
<AnAnt> but lucid should be released in a couple of months or so
<mohadib> ill just add all the libs in /usr/share/groovy/lib until then
<AnAnt> seems so
<persia> Bother.  Both querants have parted :(
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-02
<slytherin> ttx: ping
<ttx> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> ttx: pm?
<ttx> sure
<nthykier> ttx, slytherin: hey, regarding libservlet2.4-java - looks like eclipse from 3.5.2 on will be able to work without it
<nthykier> I have not confirmed it yet; but considering that we got rid of the jetty5 dependency I think it is plausible
<slytherin> nthykier: Great.
<slytherin> ttx: Do you have a list of packages where dropping -gcj form recommends to suggests is the only change?
<ttx> hmm
<ttx> Maybe it's not the only change, but here is a list:
<ttx> libbcprov-java, liblog4j1.2-java, libantlr-java, antlr3, libjaxp1.3-java, libxerces2-java, libxalan2-java
<ttx> All those implemented Suggest for specific arch + an arch-all
<ttx> I mean arch=any
<ttx> so that deps are recalculated differently for each arch
<ttx> those are the gcj-enabled libs on the server CD, basically. Modified so that they don't pull all GCJ on the server CD as a Recommend, basically.
<slytherin> ttx: Fine. Since it is agreed in Debian java team that we should move -gcj packages to suggests, I want to merge such changes in Debian.
<ttx> slytherin: you should clean those up, then... have then arch=all and remove the arch-dependent recommends/suggests
<slytherin> yes
<AnAnt> persia:
<AnAnt> persia: ping
<persia> Yes?
<AnAnt>    persia  Bother.  Both querants have parted :(                                                                                                        22:17
 * persia doesn't generally like contentless pings
<AnAnt> about yesterdays' question
<AnAnt> regarding LP 530204, is it alright if I give upgrade log on karmic (not lucid) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530204 in libbasicplayer-java "FFe: Sync libbasicplayer-java 3.0-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530204
<persia> No.
<persia> Well, kinda.
<persia> You want to make sure it installs cleanly on lucid.
<persia> You also want to make sure it upgrades cleanly from both karmic and hardy.
<persia> The upgrades are less critical to test than the current release for FFe, but just as critical for release.
<AnAnt> well, I can only test the clean install
<AnAnt> on lucid that is
<AnAnt> is that sufficient ?
<persia> Why?
<AnAnt> actually I can test the karmic to lucid upgrade too
<persia> You can also test lucid -> lucid upgrade.
<persia> Just install on a lucid chroot, and then upgrade.
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> done
<persia> AnAnt: Excellent.
<AnAnt> thanks
<nikolaj_basher_> I'm a newbe in the java world. But is it easy to make a configuration program too an server configuration
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-03
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I need help on Tomcat Client Deployer. Can someone guide me please ?
<persia> This is really more of a packaging channel than a support channel.  Are you using Tomcat Client Deployer from the Ubuntu repositories?
<persia> Ah, I see you've asked in -server as well.  That's probably a better place.
<kaushal> persia: hi
<kaushal> I am following http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html
<kaushal> I have downloaded it from that site
<kaushal> not sure how to proceed
 * persia hunts for a pointer
<persia> kaushal: I know nothing about Tomcat Client Deployer, but if you downloaded it directly from apache.org, I suspect http://wiki.apache.org/general/IRC would point you at the best support channels.
<kaushal> persia: Thanks
<persia> kaushal: Good luck!
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-05
<AnAnt> could someone grant FFe to LP 530204 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530204 in libbasicplayer-java "FFe: Sync libbasicplayer-java 3.0-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530204
<AnAnt> especially it also closes LP 491784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491784 in openjdk-6 "Sound does not work with openjdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491784
<persia> AnAnt: You'll want to ask in #ubuntu-release
<AnAnt> ok
<Bakeneko> Suppose this is a silly place to ask how to install the Java plug-in for Firefox...?  Didn't want to use the Sun installers.
<persia> I'd recommend asking on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Bakeneko> kk
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-06
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> by any chance anyone use ant for deploying war in Tomcat ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-07
<nikolaj_basher> Are there any newbie?
<nikolaj_basher> how can you get a jave program to request too run it as root
<nikolaj_basher> ?
<nthykier> nikolaj_basher: Try asking in #java, they may know
<nikolaj_basher> nthykier, thanks
<nikolaj_basher> nthykier, I can't join it
<nthykier> nikolaj_basher: You have to register your nick (check IRC/freenode documentation for how to do it)
<nikolaj_basher> arh
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-02
<robpblake> hi
<robpblake> I was wondering if I was in the right place for help with Sun JVM crashes on ubuntu 10.04?
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-03
<dayaram> I am applying for gsoc this year
<dayaram> i am very new to development of open source
<dayaram> i want to go with java as a main language for it
<dayaram> what all is developed for ubuntu in java ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-04
<donghao> hi
<alex_mayorga> Hello, can somebody help me triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/727365
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-27
<jamespage> daveys: thats correct! I would also recommend test building the package using sbuild as part of that process
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-29
<nooob> hello ppl
<nooob> i need help :(
<nooob> can any one assist me?
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-04
<hammommah> easy question.. im new at this java stuff. got string var call "name" need to set char var to first letter in "name" whats the easiest way to do this?
<sirnur> http://pastie.org/3518114
<sirnur> help please
<sirnur> i need to write to the map from another class
#ubuntu-java 2013-02-26
<debiantoruser> Greetings, Could some body provide me with easy example like "hello world" for time limited execution? E.g. http://mysticpaste.com/view/JmulAlAcMY?8
#ubuntu-java 2013-03-02
<CookClean> Hi
<CookClean> Can anybdy tel me how to load .sjar files into Tomcat?
<CookClean> .sjar files are files generated using jarCryp
<CookClean> please refer this link for question in detail http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15170758/adding-classloader-to-the-tomcat
#ubuntu-java 2014-03-01
<zumba_addict> good morning folks. I was told by #java to ask here. I have an Ubuntu and I would like to add Tomcat. I currently have Apache running. I need to develop a java code that will extract the request header sent by a browser.
<zumba_addict> i got it installed :)
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-25
<sil2100> sbeattie: hey! Any news on the openjdk reviews? Can I copy any of the PPAs so far?
<huehner> doko: question on the ftbfs spreadsheet you shared, what is the openssl sru?
<huehner> doko: is that about newer openssl 1.1.1. ?
<doko> yes, that's unrelated. you can ignore everything that is not marked as OpenJDK
<huehner> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=918475
<huehner> i reported that in debian (assigned to mercurial)
<huehner> but i think maybe openssl regression (assuming destination server is configured correctly)
<huehner> but i did not see comment from maintainer yet
<huehner> i'll try to test disco version here to see if it is affected also
<huehner> (nothing to do with openjdk of course, as you said)
<sbeattie> sil2100: I'm going to look at them today.
<sil2100> sbeattie: thanks! I'll be EODing in an hour or so - could you send me an e-mail once you +1 any of them?
<sil2100> I'll handle the copies tomorrow in the morning then
<sbeattie> sil2100: will do
<huehner> doko: about that openssl sru, my comment doesn't apply in ubuntu, xnox reverted change triggered it already in ubuntu - sorry for the noise
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-26
<doko> sbeattie: any update on the openjdk reviews?
<sbeattie> doko, sil2100: sorry, I came down with a cold. I'm halfway through stage3 and am looking at them now.
<sil2100> sbeattie: thanks! Ouch, hopefully that's not ubuflu, take care!
<doko> sil2100: when reviewing, could you check that each package is subscribed to openjdk-11-transition?
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+packagebugs
<doko> still wondering why some packages there don't list any bug. should be at least 1 for the backport bug
<sil2100> ACK
<sbeattie> doko, sil2100: I am okay with the packages in https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/stage3 being binary copied to bionic-proposed.
<doko> sbeattie: including jruby and jnr-posix? sorry just added today
<doko> just one more language runtime, clojure will be the last
<sbeattie> doko: doh, I thought I had refreshed
<sbeattie> (so no)
<doko> but doing clojure in a separate ppa
<sbeattie> thanks.
<sbeattie> jruby and jnr-posix are fine, too
<sil2100> sbeattie: once you also +1 jruby and jnr-posix, I'll start the copies
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> (just need a moment)
<doko> sbeattie: just to check what is next: stage4, apps?
<doko> tomcat2 is ready as well (must go after apps)
<sbeattie> am looking at stage4
<sil2100> doko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jnr-posix is not subscribed
<sbeattie> doko: FYI, there's a saaj source package in stage4 that has a lower version than in stage3.
<doko> sil2100: you can do ;p
<sil2100> Ah, indeed, I see I've been given the powers!
<doko> sbeattie: removing. tiago duplicated my work
<sil2100> doko: stage3 copied
<sil2100> sbeattie: ^
<sil2100> I copied tje saaj that was in stage3 already if anything
<sil2100> s/tje/the
<sbeattie> sil2100, doko: I am +1 on binary copying https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/stage4/ to bionic-proposed.
 * sbeattie needs to lay back down now...
<sil2100> sbeattie: thanks!
<sil2100> I'll copy those shortly, just need to look at this xenial .6 reported regression for a moment
<doko> sbeattie: one more thing in stage3: jruby-openssl
<doko> jjust fixing the ftbfs
<doko> tdaitx: ping on the app list for the removed jax* stuff
<andrewsh[m]> FWIW I’ve fixed jruby-openssl in Debian an hour ago or so
<doko> ta, already synced
<sil2100> doko: can stage4 go in without jruby-openssl?
<doko> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Ok, will copy those today still then
<sil2100> Done
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-27
<Witoszczak> i
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-28
<sbeattie> FYI +1 for jruby-openssl from https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/stage3 to be binary copied to bionic-proposed.
<sbeattie> (sorry I missed that before stepping away, and I'm not sure why my client ended up being disconnected from freenode for a while)
 * sbeattie starts looking at https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/apps now
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-01
<doko> sbeattie: just to make sure, you're done with apps, but didn't start tomcat2?
<sil2100> Copying that one missing package from stage3 and apps soon
<doko> sil2100: do you want me to set the verification-done tags for all those, or does this interfer with SRU work and somebody accepts these to -updates?
<doko> hmm, no, can't work. there is no 1:1 bug<->ppa relation
<sil2100> Let's leave the tags as they are
<sil2100> It's not like this will go to -updates anyway
<doko> sil2100: if you didn't touch netbean yet, I'd like to update to the disco version
<doko> ahh, just added. will update then
<sil2100> fonts-liberation2 doesn't have a bug attached to it
<sil2100> I guess libreoffice as well
<sil2100> Since these are not real SRUs, I guess I could accept them as is but you'd have to make sure they don't get lost
<sil2100> sbeattie: do you require tracking bugs in all of the uploads here? ^
<sil2100> Anyway, besides fonts-liberation2, libreoffice and libreoffice-l10n, everything else from apps has been copied
<sil2100> (same for jruby-openssl from stage3)
<doko> sbeattie: ppa:apps: updated netbeans, added libjavaewah-java (netbeans), gluegen2, libjogl2-java and scilab. put into ppa:apps because sweethome3d likely needs the gluegen2 and libjogl2-java updates as well
<sbeattie> sil2100: I'd prefer to have the bug reference in the changelog, but I wouldn't respin just for that.
